# Explicacion visor nocturno



## tanatos (Mar 12, 2011)

Eh creado este tema para explicar como fabricar un visor nocturno paso por paso de una forma barata y eficaz para todos aquellos que esteis interesados. Empezemos:
1ºCojeremos un puñado de led infrarrojos como muestra la primera imagen.Yo por ejemplo los he puesto en un casco predator casero de hierro.
2ºLo siguiente es cojer una camara y asegurarnos de que capta la luz - ir- "infrarroja, para esto cojemos un mando de la tele y apuntamos a la pantalla de dicha camara, movil, etc....si ves una luz funciona!
3ºAhora lo que aremos sera abrir la camara (No pongo explicacion de eso porque cada camara es un mundo) de lo que te tienes que preocupar es llegar hasta la optica sin dañar nada, por eso aconsejo que lo hagais con una camara vieja o bien con una de www.dealextreme.com barata que costaran alrededor de 30 e ademas en esa pagina tambien podeis comprar los led ir.
4ºUna vez lleguemos a esa zona tendreis que cojer la optica con mucho mucho cuidado y girarla para destaparla. (no hagais el bruto mas vale esperarse si no tienes la herramienta que romperlo) yo utilizo 2 alicates, 1 de normal te toda la vida para desenroscar y otro de punta larga para agarrar el optico. en las fotos que subo se ve abierto.
5ºAhora una vez destapado teneis que mirar la parte desenroscada y con un cuter raspar el plastico para sacar la lente (no la rompais que esa luego hay que colocarla de nuevo).Cuando consigais sacarla deve aver una rojiza, (esa la sacais y os desaogais con ella porque es la culpable de que esteis a punto de cargaros la camara el movil... lo que sea)
5ºMontais el primer cristal que habeis quitado en su sitio y la volveis a enroscar en la camara, la tapais y listo!! 
       Ya le habeis quitado el filtro y el aparato deveria captar la luz ir perfectamente.
Unas camara la pillan mejor que otra y podreis ver mas o menos dependiendo la camara pero indiferentemente tendra ya un rango "aceptable". 
No todas las camaras lleban el filtro ahi donde eh explicado pero si las mas normales por decirlo asi, otras lo llevan directamente encima del fotosensor "creo que se llama asi... creo" otra delante de la pantalla en si bueno en varios sitios pero lo normal esque este donde eh dicho. ahora subire las fotos para que podais verlo paso por paso para que se aclare todo esto. Ante alguna duda escriban que la intentare solucionar encantado un saludo!!

perdonar pero no se subir las fotos.... tan pronto me digais como lo hago. porque me pone insertar imagen y me sale para paginas de internet, y luego eh intentado crear un album y me dice que me hacen falta 25 mensajes y solo tengo 8, anda echarme una mano!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2011)

Le das a "responder" o a "ir a avanzado" y por debajo está la opción de administrar imágenes.

Saludos !


----------



## tanatos (Mar 12, 2011)

Lo primero perdonar por el desorden de fotos! la nº 22 muestra los led ir que hacen falta, la nº2 las camaras que utilizo (en este caso la he hecho con la mas pequeña para que se vea que es posible, las  nº6 ,8 ,7 y 5 muestra las partes del optico, la nº9 muestra el optico montado otra vez y el cristas que eh tenido que quitar (suelen ser redondos) ese optico no valia y lo eh puesto de ejemplo pero puedo asegurar que si lo habeis entendido funcionara y la nº1 muestra una foto hecha con la vision nocturna que tengo yo (fabricada por mi claro!!) ya se que no soy el mejor explicandome pero una vez lo entendais ya veis los resultados que se consiguen como en la foto 1, es perfecta, ahora si le pones un caperuzo como el de las linternas para que refleje como lo tengo yo en la que sale el casco con los led aumentaras mas las distancia y si le pones lentes etc etc... bueno hablo mucho!!! saludos!


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi tanatos,muy interesante tema,
en el punto numero 2 realizas la prueba totalmente a oscuras?


----------



## tanatos (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola unikfriend, no no hace falta que sea totalmente a oscuras ahora que si lo haces lo apreciaras mas, la mayoria de los moviles capaz esa luz (digo la mayoria porque no se si hay alguno que no lo haga), asi que lo mas rapido seria que cojieras tu movil y apuntaras con el mando.Con esa lucecita pequeña que veras quedarias impresionado de lo que aumenta si le quitas el filtro! xao


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Tanatos, ya lo probe con mi iphone y si funciono.
pero mejor voy a buscar una camara mas baratita para abrirla jijiji


----------



## tanatos (Mar 14, 2011)

pero le quitaste el filtro ir? (el cristal rojizo) o solo has probado a ver si captaba la luz?


----------



## pou (Feb 10, 2014)

hola, el post es viejo, pero viene a cuento 
Probé a quitar el filtro a una webcam compacta, como la pequeña que muestra tanatos
Ahora detecta bien los infrarrojos pero se ve bastante mas borroso, ¿como os a ido a los que habeis hecho el apaño??
Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Feb 11, 2014)

pou dijo:


> hola, el post es viejo, pero viene a cuento
> Probé a quitar el filtro a una webcam compacta, como la pequeña que muestra tanatos
> Ahora detecta bien los infrarrojos pero se ve bastante mas borroso, ¿como os a ido a los que habeis hecho el apaño??
> Saludos



Buenos días 

La razón de que se vea borroso es que el enfoque no es capaz de funcionar correctamente con luz Infraroja ya que su Longitud de onda es mayor.

Sal U2


----------



## tanatos (Feb 11, 2014)

Lo que tienes que hacer para que se vea bien es colocarle la lente que va delante de la infrarroja ( la principal) y colocarla, según la vayas roscando ira enfocando correctamente, ves probando hasta que se vea bien, aunque el post sea viejo se agradece que hayas podido encontrarle utilidad,


----------



## pou (Feb 12, 2014)

si que me a sido util!!
el filtro lo quite sin desenroscar la optica, no se me ocurrio quitarle el pegamento con cuter a esa parte e intentar enfocarlo 
ahora va fino fino

bueno, gracias migelus y gracias dobles tanatos jejej


----------



## ETTORE (Jul 4, 2014)

Muy buenas tardes, también estoy en ese tema de visión nocturna, pero dirigiendo a otra dirección, como verán,  estoy investigando acerca de la visión de venas, (si claro venas de los brazos), para evitar que te estén presionando el brazo o dando piquetes constantes y te dejen lastimado el brazo, ¿algún diseño o tema relacionado en la que hayan estado involucrados?, he encontrado diseños, pero aclarando no tan específicos, solo patentes, pero si lo quiero hacer a bajo costo. Ese es el impacto mayor que daría ese diseño, por ahora sólo cuento con una cámara infrarroja, lentes cóncavos y estoy buscando API's, códigos y programas, y tengo instalado matlab para probar códigos.


----------

